# Opinion on a decent quality/afforable pump for 200 gallon



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

setting up my 200 gallon tank with 55 gallon sump. Will be in the market soon for a pump for my sump. What do you think is the most affordable submersible pump that also gets the job done ?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you want to buy a pump once, or replace it every year? I know, sort of a dumb question.
It would be great to buy one pump and never have to worry about it failing, or breaking.
With that tank size, you will need some serious turn over of water.
What are you considering for pumps?
Don't do the Vertex V6. Seriously underwhelming and won't have enough volume.
I know what I would recommend, but you won't like the price.......


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Do you want to buy a pump once, or replace it every year? I know, sort of a dumb question.
> It would be great to buy one pump and never have to worry about it failing, or breaking.
> With that tank size, you will need some serious turn over of water.
> What are you considering for pumps?
> ...


Don't really have anything in mind atm. Was thinking at 900 gph. Going for a low tech planted set up and possibly keeping some altums if I could get my hands on some. Don't really want to break the bank on a pump so I guess your recommendation would not work haha.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Reeflo low speed pumps*

Suggestion :

SwordTail Pressure pumps ideal for 75-150 gal max with GPH 1,750 runs silent with a 3 year warranty.

Good Luck !

Neil


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Btw I might be changing to a more powerful pump soon so I ll have a Eheim compact 5000 for sale. 

It's rated 1300gph but is adjustable if u want less. I have all the fittings and such. 

Look it up, let me know if interested


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

How about a Mag Drive 900? A little loud, but simple and affordable.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm running a Jebao DCS12000 from the basement to the first floor. I actually have it turned down slightly. It's cheap, powerful and completely silent.

I have have one of the new DCP5000 models in a fragtank and I'm really liking it so far. It lifts 4ft and I have to turn it down to 35% to keep from overwhelming my herbie overflow. The nice thing about the new pumps is that they are designed to be hard plumbed The older models all had non-standard barbed fittings are a pain to plumb. The DCP comes with different sized fittings and multiples of each. Also dead quiet


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Was thinking of going with a jebao DCP


----------

